# Graphics/Display/Motherboard/Codec what is this problem???



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2010)

hey guys,i have a weird problem...I usually download music videos from hotfile or similar websites...i had no problems earlier but recently i noticed,all the MV i download have too many disturbances or pixelated or distorted sort..I thought this could be a problem from the main source as i used to download these from the links i get from one site..but even when i moved on to other sites which give hotfile links,i faced similar problems....this was happening only with the recent ones & the not the ones done earlier,infact the ones downloaded before still work perfectly..for eg if i download a video,it would play all distorted(only video not music) but when i transferred the same file to my second comp a P4 everything was gone..Here are the screen shots of the same video in 2 comps..

This is from my main comp that is the dual core(specs below)which i use..
*i.imagehost.org/0611/test_1.jpg

& the same file when played in my P4 comp

*i.imagehost.org/0953/test_2.jpg

Notice the diff..what is the prob here??This is happenning with literally every video i download in my comp

Another example-this is from my main comp again...
*a.imagehost.org/0272/test_5.jpg

& this again from my P4 comp
*a.imagehost.org/0603/test_6.jpg

What is this problem??Pls help>>>looked for solution everywhere....didn't get any..Again let me point out that this is happening only with the recent vids i download..the earlier ones are working fine...so no idea what this is...PLS HELP


----------



## asingh (Aug 31, 2010)

Try a disc degfragmentation.

Where you got these videos from..?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

so is this a hard disk problem then??how to get the disk defragmented??Isn't there a command to put in "Run" to do disk fragmentation..could u pls tell me?

the mv i downloaded this from is 

*www.bestmv4u.com/


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> so is this a hard disk problem then??how to get the disk defragmented??Isn't there a command to put in "Run" to do disk fragmentation..could u pls tell me?



try this: Defraggler. as your processor isn't a quad or any high performance one so will take time. defrag it. but still i feel the problem lies somewhere else.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the software..will chk it out...but then y is this only for mv??I mean i download tv series & it works fine in my comp...one weird problem this...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

ok i did defraged  it & yet the problem persist...help pls...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2010)

@Ronnie11: which video format is dat(avi/mkv etc) ???
have u tried the same video in ur frnds PC????
try testing the video in other players...such KMPLayer,gomplayer etc.....


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2010)

Since the issue appears in the screenshots the problem lies with the video processor, i.e either the codec(software) or the GPU(hardware), download and use vlc, if problem persists then the GPU is the problem, the problem can also arise from a faulty memory, since you're using IGP(onboard gpu) it accesses the system memory for the processing, a faulty memory can cause the issue.

First check your rams.
Download this iso image, burn to a cd and boot from it, then check rams, 3 passes in the default mode is good enough.
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Then the CPU,use this: |MG| Prime95 26.1 Beta Download

If not then the motherboard(IGP) may be the problem.

But this looks like a codec issue to me.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Ronnie11: which video format is dat(avi/mkv etc) ???
> have u tried the same video in ur frnds PC????
> try testing the video in other players...such KMPLayer,gomplayer etc.....



the example i put here is an mkv file...this was when i realized something was wrong...i tested the same file on my friends comp & my secondary p4 computer..whenever i play the vid it is all pixelated sort,not for my friends or anyone else.. & this has started to happen only with recent ones i download & only limited to MV..if i download a tv episode,it works fine...i tried playing in all these players including vlc...in vlc case it was worse & then an error came that it needs to close......

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




tkin said:


> Since the issue appears in the screenshots the problem lies with the video processor, i.e either the codec(software) or the GPU(hardware), download and use vlc, if problem persists then the GPU is the problem, the problem can also arise from a faulty memory, since you're using IGP(onboard gpu) it accesses the system memory for the processing, a faulty memory can cause the issue.
> 
> First check your rams.
> Download this iso image, burn to a cd and boot from it, then check rams, 3 passes in the default mode is good enough.
> ...



ok will try this out...but its playing as bad in vlc player or any other player..infact vlc shows an error & closes later...the screenshots were taken with image grabber software..

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Ok i uninstalled & installed the latest codec & yet the problem persists....so this is definitely not a codec problem...
[Aug 31 17:40] Worker starting
[Aug 31 17:40] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #1
[Aug 31 17:40] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
[Aug 31 17:40] Please read stress.txt.  Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
[Aug 31 17:40] Test 1, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451841 using AMD K8 type-0 FFT length 640K, Pass1=160, Pass2=4K.
[Aug 31 17:45] Test 2, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451839 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 640K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1K.
[Aug 31 17:50] Test 3, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12196481 using AMD K8 type-0 FFT length 640K, Pass1=160, Pass2=4K.

this is what i got from the prime95 software & its still running..no idea what is going on but my comp temp is reaching 90c because of it..is that normal??What does the test say???

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

[Aug 31 17:40] Worker starting
[Aug 31 17:40] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #0
[Aug 31 17:40] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
[Aug 31 17:40] Please read stress.txt.  Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
[Aug 31 17:40] Test 1, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451841 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 640K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1K.
[Aug 31 17:45] Test 2, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451839 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 640K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1K.
[Aug 31 17:48] Test 3, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12196481 using AMD K8 type-0 FFT length 640K, Pass1=160, Pass2=4K.
[Aug 31 17:52] Torture Test completed 2 tests in 12 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
[Aug 31 17:52] Worker stopped.

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

one more thing is why is this just happening with the newer files i download..the previous files downloaded all work fine even now...& thanks to karanth85..i noticed that this is happening only with mkv files...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ i told u earlier. this problem isn't of HDD. ok, so heres the summery:

1. old videos in same PC works dine. newer don't.
2. new videos (downloaded) works dine in old pc, not in new PC.
3. new codecs tried, same problem persist.
4. HDD is ok.

so anyone got 1 reason that answers all these questions? cause problem is one, with multiple effects.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ i told u earlier. this problem isn't of HDD. ok, so heres the summery:
> 
> 1. old videos in same PC works dine. newer don't.
> 2. new videos (downloaded) works dine in old pc, not in new PC.
> ...



sry for the late reply..yeah u summed it up perfectly..just one more thing i would add is i think this is happening only to mkv files..but the older mkv files are working perfectly...


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> sry for the late reply..yeah u summed it up perfectly..just one more thing i would add is i think this is happening only to mkv files..but the older mkv files are working perfectly...


Just mkv files? Are those H.264 stream? Then it maybe a codec issue, try using kmplayer.


----------



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

A very interesting problem..............why don't you try repairing/reinstalling your OS???
The problem clearly is not with the hardware.........try updating the GPU drivers.......and for once,try running the videos without the graphics card............
keep us posted on any developments......


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

metalhead said:


> A very interesting problem..............why don't you try repairing/reinstalling your OS???
> The problem clearly is not with the hardware.........try updating the GPU drivers.......and for once,try running the videos without the graphics card............
> keep us posted on any developments......



i do not have a graphics card..been using onboard graphics...hmm ok i will try out with OS first...sure will update on the developments...

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




tkin said:


> Just mkv files? Are those H.264 stream? Then it maybe a codec issue, try using kmplayer.



yes majority of them are H264 stream...ok will try it again...

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

woah....surprise surprise...it is working perfectly with kmplayer...so this is a codec issue then??But how..i mean i uninstalled my earlier codec & installed the latest codec & yet it had issues..but with kmplayer..no issues...so thank you tkin...thanks for your help..so if this is a codec problem..then what can i do to play this in my normal players..because i did install the latest klite codec & yet the problem persist..can u help me out in this as well pls?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> woah....surprise surprise...it is working perfectly with kmplayer...so this is a codec issue then??


hey i also suggested u KMplayer.....
the problem is with OS + Codec corruption


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey i also suggested u KMplayer.....
> the problem is with OS + Codec corruption



ahh i c..but is there any way to correct the codec corruption???

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> hey i also suggested u KMplayer.....
> the problem is with OS + Codec corruption



Edit- Oh yes u did suggest the same software...sry dude...totally skipped that part...apologies for the mistake..won't happen again...


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> i do not have a graphics card..been using onboard graphics...hmm ok i will try out with OS first...sure will update on the developments...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Its not codec corruption but codec priority issues, sometimes some crappy codecs assigns the highest values to them, so the system uses them instead of the preferred ones. Happens with installing nokia ovi player and total media converter.

Step by step to fix the issue.

1.Download this tool: GSpot Codec Information Appliance

2.Run the tool, wait for sometime and the program will show the listed codecs in your system, this is the codec editor. We'll use it later.

3.Now download this tool: RadScorpion’s blog  MONOGRAM GraphStudio

4.Run the graphstudio and select File:Render media file and select the video file.

5.A screen like this is shown.
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/593/20100109202830.jpg

6.Tell me the name of the codecs that are shown. In my case its ffdshow video and audio decoder thats rendering the streams, file is splitted with Haali(not shown) and 0002 is directvobsub to render the subtitle.

I'll tell you the next steps after that. You need to use g spot codec tool to assign the highest values to the useful codecs(I use ffdshow for H.264 streams and Haali splitter to split the mkv file).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

tkin said:


> Its not codec corruption but codec priority issues, sometimes some crappy codecs assigns the highest values to them, so the system uses them instead of the preferred ones. Happens with installing nokia ovi player and total media converter.
> 
> Step by step to fix the issue.
> 
> ...



ok i ran the rad scorpion software & this is what i got...

*j.imagehost.org/0438/tkin-1.jpg

& with the gpot software,this is what came up....
*i.imagehost.org/0871/tkin-2.jpg

so is this correct?


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

1.Right click on the MKV file in graphstudio and select properties, a properties box will come up, tell me the name of the program that is shown, in my case it shown as haali media splitter.

2.Do not run gspot from the archiver program as it cannot access the files that way, extract to hard drive and run it, it should show something like this.

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/7751/20100901233147.jpg

You don't need to open the video file in gspot, it will be used to set the priority of the codecs, files are analyzed only by graphstudio. Just make sure gspot runs and shows a screen like mine(the no. of codec section may be different)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2010)

tkin said:


> 1.Right click on the MKV file in graphstudio and select properties, a properties box will come up, tell me the name of the program that is shown, in my case it shown as haali media splitter.
> 
> 2.Do not run gspot from the archiver program as it cannot access the files that way, extract to hard drive and run it, it should show something like this.
> 
> ...



1:- It is Haali media splitter

2:-*j.imagehost.org/0491/tkin3.jpg

i just opened the box of gspot as you have directed now...how about now??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2010)

The problem is most probably for codec. And you are using core avc Codec, then install Halli Media Splitter. 
Download MediaInfoGUI.
Open it and drag your video inside its window. It will show you the details of the Audio and video stream. As it is a mkv file, probably it will be H264 or AVC video codec and AAC audio codec.
If its, then try to play it in vlc media player (download the latest one). VLC has inbuit codec for playing avc. If it is playing properly in VLC, then the problem is surely codec related. Try to uninstall codecs (coreavc) and reinstall it. Also download the latest ffdshow codec.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> The problem is most probably for codec. And you are using core avc Codec, then install Halli Media Splitter.
> Download MediaInfoGUI.
> Open it and drag your video inside its window. It will show you the details of the Audio and video stream. As it is a mkv file, probably it will be H264 or AVC video codec and AAC audio codec.
> If its, then try to play it in vlc media player (download the latest one). VLC has inbuit codec for playing avc. If it is playing properly in VLC, then the problem is surely codec related. Try to uninstall codecs (coreavc) and reinstall it. Also download the latest ffdshow codec.



I think i have haali media splitter or as to what it had shown in properties...yes it was a problem with H264 stream...i tried playing in vlc player..it was worse & in most cases an error cropped up & i had to close it...luckily as tkin & karanth85 had said,i downloaded the kmplayer & it worked in it...well it is a codec problem for sure now..but no idea how to rectify it...

@tkin..pls help me out...


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> I think i have haali media splitter or as to what it had shown in properties...yes it was a problem with H264 stream...i tried playing in vlc player..it was worse & in most cases an error cropped up & i had to close it...luckily as tkin & karanth85 had said,i downloaded the kmplayer & it worked in it...well it is a codec problem for sure now..but no idea how to rectify it...
> 
> @tkin..pls help me out...


The problem may be with with video card driver, coreavc is known to use hardware acceleration.

Anyways, uninstall vlc, completely, download and install latest version of vlc, after installing go to tools: preferences: Input & Codecs, make sure that these two boxes are UNCHECKED.

Use GPU acceleration(experimental)
Use system codec if available(...........)

Click save.

Now run the video, vlc does not use system codec(unless you check the two options above) so the problem should be fixed.

``````````````````````````````````

If not fixed, 
Again open tools: preferences:Video

UNCHECK
Accelerated video output(overlay)

Save and try again.

``````````````````````````````````

If not fixed, 
Again open tools: preferences:Video

UNCHECK
Use hardware YUV>RGB conversion

Try again.

Report.


PS: You have a weird problem, if kmplayer is running fine then vlc should too as both use ffmpeg(AFAIK) do decode H.264 stream, vlc has proven to be a lot responsive for me.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 3, 2010)

tkin said:


> The problem may be with with video card driver, coreavc is known to use hardware acceleration.
> 
> Anyways, uninstall vlc, completely, download and install latest version of vlc, after installing go to tools: preferences: Input & Codecs, make sure that these two boxes are UNCHECKED.
> 
> ...



ok did as you told & now its working perfectly on vlc player as well...is this problem based on core avc only??Can it be changed from core avc to ffdshow video decoder..i do not know anything about these..so if this doesn't make sense then fine..but are there any alternatives to these codec problems???


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok did as you told & now its working perfectly on vlc player as well...is this problem based on core avc only??Can it be changed from core avc to ffdshow video decoder..i do not know anything about these..so if this doesn't make sense then fine..but are there any alternatives to these codec problems???


One of your codecs are causing the issues, I'll post detail instructions tomorrow, going to sleep now.


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, do the following:

1.Uninstall K-Lite codec pack from your system, also uninstall coreavc if its intalled on your system.
2.Restart pc.
3.Download and install latest version of k-lite from here, in the installation option select "lots of stuff," also during installation look for a option that says "fix broken codoc" and check that.
Free-Codecs.com :: Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 6.3.0 : The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack includes the K-Lite Codec Pack Full, QuickTime Alternative, Real Alternative support and Monkey's Audio DirectShow decoder.
4.Restar system and try, if it does not work, we'll have to get into registry editing and that can get a bit messy. 

I suggest enjoying vlc and set it as universal player to avoid all future issues, maintaining codecs is just too damn tiresome.

Just found out that somehow the flv splitter in my system got screwed up and I can't play flv in wmp any more, haven't manage to find the offending codec but I use vlc to play flvs, better than to waste hours trying to find the offending codec.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 6, 2010)

i tried installing the pack u gave(i had installed the same one before from download.com)...now the problem is when i finished installing..my kis said the uninstall file is a trojan & removed it..now the problem is i cannot remove the klite 6.3.0 from my comp as it does not show up in my add or remove & in start up menu..installing part..it says it is corrupted & the worst part is now it refuses to play any mki file saying "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file."

What is this problem now??damn i feel like crying now...y does this happen to me...  
& while installing i couldn't find the fix codec issue thing anywhere..am really sry to bug you akin though...but y me??WAAH!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> i tried installing the pack u gave(i had installed the same one before from download.com)...now the problem is when i finished installing..my kis said the uninstall file is a trojan & removed it..now the problem is i cannot remove the klite 6.3.0 from my comp as it does not show up in my add or remove & in start up menu..installing part..it says it is corrupted & the worst part is now it refuses to play any mki file saying "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file."
> 
> What is this problem now??damn i feel like crying now...y does this happen to me...
> & while installing i couldn't find the fix codec issue thing anywhere..am really sry to bug you akin though...but y me??WAAH!!!


Kis is crap antivirus, disable it when you're installing k-lite, download the file again and run it, the Codec pack is absolutely safe and your kis vb database is probably corrupt or something.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 6, 2010)

i am unable to uninstall it since the uninstall file is removed..will try replacing it...

one more thing...at the select additional task..do i need to tick anything for ffdshow confi because nothing is ticked in it...or just leave it to reset all settings in default

Secondly...this is what i got in between...
*a.imagehost.org/0981/tkin_4.jpg

I searched around my comp to find this software & i couldn't trace it..how do i remove then???

ahh finally it seems to work now after tweaking a bit...after installing the codec,i got the same problem so i opened the ffdshow video decoder confi & in it the first one,H264 decoder part was shown as disabled...so i put it in ffmpeg-mt & wala it worked...FINALLY..its finally working perfectly....what is ffmpeg anyway???Anyways Thank you tkin for all your help... & patience ...can't believe that all this hulla happened just because of h264 being put as disabled...  

*i.imagehost.org/0859/tkin5.jpg


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2010)

ffmpeg-mt is name of a library that ffdshow uses to decode H.264 streams, its multithreaded and uses upto 4 cores if necessary, core avc is really good and never crashed on me, but I use the latest version, your version was older so thats why it was causing issues.

Your good to go.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> ffmpeg-mt is name of a library that ffdshow uses to decode H.264 streams, its multithreaded and uses upto 4 cores if necessary, core avc is really good and never crashed on me, but I use the latest version, your version was older so thats why it was causing issues.
> 
> Your good to go.



ahh no wonder my comp temp & usage is higher than before...comp avg temp is not 65-70C now from 55-60..comp usage is hovering around 20-25%...will try to update core avc..but am not able to detect where i installed in my pc..i searched & found an ax file extention..no separate installation as such..if in download & install recent core avc..will it replace then or do i have to track the file???Thanks btw for your help...


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> ahh no wonder my comp temp & usage is higher than before...comp avg temp is not 65-70C now from 55-60..comp usage is hovering around 20-25%...will try to update core avc..but am not able to detect where i installed in my pc..i searched & found an ax file extention..no separate installation as such..if in download & install recent core avc..will it replace then or do i have to track the file???Thanks btw for your help...


The problem you had was that coreavc uses hardware acceleration(i.e graphics card) to play H.264 but since you're using onboard you lack that feature and hence the issue i guess. Coreavc is premium software and you have to buy it, or look someplace else


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 7, 2010)

tkin said:


> The problem you had was that coreavc uses hardware acceleration(i.e graphics card) to play H.264 but since you're using onboard you lack that feature and hence the issue i guess. Coreavc is premium software and you have to buy it, or look someplace else


oh ok i understood the problem now..thanks a lot for all your help....


----------

